# I just bought an 88 euro Passat project, tell me about it.



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

I don't know anything about quantums/passats but I just bought a diesel passat wagon. Its a bit rough around the front end, and needs a bit of mechanical help, but it did just make a 2 hr drive home. What would be special about this vs. a quantum? I have a feeling it was a grey market import do to a lower price, rather than being super special. Looks to be a very base model, flat cloth seats, manual windows, NA diesel. Feels stronger than my caddy, which makes me wonder what is wrong with that. 
Gonna need some headlights, passenger fender and hood. Has a nasty vibration on decel, that is also there at idle.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Need cleaner and more detailed pictures of the car, interior, engine bay, etc..

What are the first 6 digits of the VIN on the door?

Sounds like the motor mounts are done; easy repair.


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

Sorry I haven't posted more pics, but I haven't been around the car in daylight since I bought it. 
Has a JK diesel engine. Its a base model with manual windows and locks, no cruise. It does have a manual sunroof. No roof racks either, which seems to be rare on quantums. It does have the euro headlights but they need to be replaced. Is the core support the same between the american and euro? Interestingly there is no vin on the door, and the one on the dash is sun bleached. WVWZZZ is the one on the pink, which I think will give you no info.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

monoaural said:


> WVWZZZ


:beer::beer::beer::beer: That is not a US VIN! Sweet


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)




----------



## sttngboy (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey Jon this is Don. The guy you just got the parts from. PM me your full VIN and I can get better info about the car. I work for Audi/VW


----------

